# FTA rec general satellite



## CAT007 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, evrbody, 'm a new member, but hope to find a right chat. For mostly 6yrs using FTA receiver with lot of channels.
sat hotbird 13', dish 1,6m
gs 7001
The General Satellite Corporation 

Friend of mine wants to put analogues device to watch HD. lives at madagascar.

pls, advise


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Your friend should ask around with local satellite equipment dealers. No one is better qualified to say exactly which channels he can get and exactly what he needs to get them.

You can noodle around on Lyngsat with footprint maps and such, but why guess when you can get the right answer right away?


----------



## PoweredbynFusion (Sep 18, 2010)

Like FTAmichael said, lyngsat.com is your best bet, great site updated often, will tell you exactly what channels are available on which sat and what size dish you need to get them


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check www.lyngsat.com, look for footprints.


----------



## giqcass (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm new to fta and I'm looking for general advice on equipment satellite and so forth. I would like a DVR box that does FTA and OTA. I have an old C band dish. I live in southern MI. Not sure what the best setup would be.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps AZbox Premium Plus .


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Here area a couple of sites that are better for the question he has than Lyngsat. http://satbeams.com/
http://www.sathint.com/
I put this up not so much for the OP but for all of those that only know about Lyngsat.


----------

